# DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia



## dirikus (26. März 2012)

*DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Hallo Zusammen,

  ich bin auf der Suche nach einer DBV-C Karte die sowohl digitale wie auch analoge Signale verarbeiten kann. Gibt es das?

  Kurz zum Hintergrund: In der Wohnung liegt ein analoger Anschluss, den ich mit der Miete bezahle.
  Mein Vormieter hat schon vor einiger Zeit parallel einen digitalen Anschluss legen lassen.
  Ich habe mich nun aus Kostengründen für Unitymedia für das 3Play32.000 – Angebot entschieden. 3 Monate kostenlos und dann 12 Monate lang 25,- Euro monatlich fand ich sehr verlockend.
  Aber nach den 15 Monaten geht die Grundgebühr auf 30,- Euro hoch, so dass sehr wahrscheinlich ein Wechsel stattfinden wird.
  Da ich nur diesen einen Kabelanbieter wählen kann wird also nach Ablauf des Vertrags wieder für Telefon und Internet einer der vielen Anbieter über die Telefonleitung in Frage kommen.
 Und dann habe ich „nur noch“ den analogen Anschluss der ja weiterhin über die Miete bezahlt wird.
  Mir geht es jetzt also darum nicht irgendeine DVB-C Karte zu kaufen sondern schon heute an morgen zu denken. 

  Wie auch immer die Antwort zu meiner Frage lautet…
  …die nächste Frage wäre dann, welche TV-Karte könnt Ihr empfehlen.

  Ich hab‘ an meinem PC einen Beamer der von der Auflösung nicht mal ansatzweise an HD ran kommt. Lege auch keinen Wert auf 3D oder ähnliches.
  Sky oder andere „Bezahl-Anbieter“ kommen für mich ebenfalls nicht in Frage. Brauche ich trotzdem eine DVB-C Karte mit Kartenschacht? Hab‘ mal gehört, dass das irgendwann für viele Sender kommen soll.

  Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,
  Markus


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



dirikus schrieb:


> Kurz zum Hintergrund: In der Wohnung liegt ein analoger Anschluss, den ich mit der Miete bezahle.
> Mein Vormieter hat schon vor einiger Zeit parallel einen digitalen Anschluss legen lassen.


 wie jetzt "legen lassen" ? Bei Kabel-TV kommt so oder so immer analog UND digital an. Du musst lediglich - wenn Du digital nutzen willst - eine Smartcard bei Unitymedia bestellen und je nach Vertragsverhältnis nichts oder 2€/Monat dafür zahlen. Die öffentlich Rechtlichen bekommst Du sogar ohne Smartcardkostenfrei digital und ARD, ZDF und ARTE auch in HD. 

Oder ging es beim "legen lassen" nur um eine Modernisierung der Haustechnik (im Keller ist idR ein Verstärker, der das TV-Signal so verstärkt, dass man in jedem Raum guten Emfpang hat), damit man wirklich ALLES nutzen kann? Bei älteren Verstärkern kann man mit ein paar Spartensendern Probleme bekommen, da die einem Frequenzbereich liegen, den alte Verstärker nicht verstärken.




> Ich habe mich nun aus Kostengründen für Unitymedia für das 3Play32.000 – Angebot entschieden. 3 Monate kostenlos und dann 12 Monate lang 25,- Euro monatlich fand ich sehr verlockend.
> Aber nach den 15 Monaten geht die Grundgebühr auf 30,- Euro hoch, so dass sehr wahrscheinlich ein Wechsel stattfinden wird.


 ist die Laufzeit nicht sowieso 24 Monate? Hört sich komisch an, dass die 15 Monate günstig anbieten und dann eine Erhöhung schonmal ankündigen ^^ bis DU sicher, dass Du nach 15 Monaten einfach raus kannst?

Wenn es Dir nur um digitales TV geht, brauchst Du auch keinen Telefon+INternet-Vertrag zu machen. 




> Ich hab‘ an meinem PC einen Beamer der von der Auflösung nicht mal ansatzweise an HD ran kommt. Lege auch keinen Wert auf 3D oder ähnliches.
> Sky oder andere „Bezahl-Anbieter“ kommen für mich ebenfalls nicht in Frage. Brauche ich trotzdem eine DVB-C Karte mit Kartenschacht? Hab‘ mal gehört, dass das irgendwann für viele Sender kommen soll.


 Du brauchst eine Karte mit CI-Slot, da Unitymedia wie oben schon erwähnt nicht kostenfrei die digitalen Sender anbietet (außer die öffentlich Rechtlichen) und man eben eine Smartcard braucht - die wiederum kommt in ein CI-Modul, das Du kaufen oder auch bei Unitymeida mieten kannst, kostet dann nochmal 2-4 Euro /Monat. 

Ist es denn wirklich wichtig, am PC TV schauen zu können? Per LCD-TV oder Receiver an den Beamer wäre es vlt. simpler. Viel Auswahl gibt es auch nicht, diese drei sind die, die es nicht nur in 2-3 Shops gibt: Technisat Cablestar HD2 (4098/3733) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder TechnoTrend TT-budget C-1501 CI | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI (10559) | Geizhals.at Deutschland alle für PCI


----------



## dirikus (26. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt "legen lassen" ? Bei Kabel-TV kommt so oder so immer analog UND digital an.
> Oder ging es beim "legen lassen" nur um eine Modernisierung der Haustechnik (im Keller ist idR ein Verstärker, der das TV-Signal so verstärkt, dass man in jedem Raum guten Emfpang hat), damit man wirklich ALLES nutzen kann? Bei älteren Verstärkern kann man mit ein paar Spartensendern Probleme bekommen, da die einem Frequenzbereich liegen, den alte Verstärker nicht verstärken.


Kann ich bei Dir mal in die Lehre gehen? Vielen Dank für Deine Infos.
Es ist wie Du schon schreibst: Es handelt sich um eine sehr große Eigentümergemeinschaft und die Technik ist veraltet. Deswegen wurde für meinen Vormieter in der Wohnung eine separate Leitung gelegt.
Im Wohnzimmer (dort wo auch später mein Schreibtisch steht) sind nun zwei Dosen nebeneinander. Die "alte" und die "neue".




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist die Laufzeit nicht sowieso 24 Monate? Hört sich komisch an, dass die 15 Monate günstig anbieten und dann eine Erhöhung schonmal ankündigen ^^ bis DU sicher, dass Du nach 15 Monaten einfach raus kannst?


Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Ich habe als Neukunde 3 Monate kostenlos und erst dann beginnt die Vertragslaufzeit. Und die beträgt 12 Monate und der Beitrag beträgt 25,- Euro monatlich.
Nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit erhöht sich die monatliche Grundgebühr automatisch auf 30,- Euro.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir nur um digitales TV geht, brauchst Du auch keinen Telefon+INternet-Vertrag zu machen.


 Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Aber das Angebot (3 Monate nix und 12 Monate 25,- Euro) ist das günstigste was ich finden konnte. Konsolidiert sind das dann 20,- Euro monatlich über 15 Monate.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist es denn wirklich wichtig, am PC TV  schauen zu können? Per LCD-TV oder Receiver an den Beamer wäre es vlt.  simpler.


Jap, ist es. Der Beamer hat nur 'nen VGA-Eingang. Da müsste ich dann einen passenden Receiver kaufen. Und den einzigen mit DVI-Ausgang den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe kostet 500,- Euro.
Ferner ist es mir wichtig TV zu schauen, wenn ich die Zeit dafür habe. Das Programm nimmt aber leider keinerlei Rücksicht auf meine Zeit. Also im Klartext: Aufnahmen und Timeshift sind Pflicht. Das geht mit dem PC prima.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine Karte mit CI-Slot, da Unitymedia wie oben schon erwähnt nicht kostenfrei die digitalen Sender anbietet (außer die öffentlich Rechtlichen) und man eben eine Smartcard braucht - die wiederum kommt in ein CI-Modul, das Du kaufen oder auch bei Unitymeida mieten kannst, kostet dann nochmal 2-4 Euro /Monat.


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe brauche für die öffentlich rechtlichen keine Smartcard. Aber bei zum Beispiel SAT1, RTL, Pro7, Kabel1 und wie sie alle heißen ist eine Smartcard nötig?

Und dann hab' ich auf Deine Infos hin nochmal bei Unitymedia vorbeigeschaut. Die bieten für Kunden die Ihre Kabelgebühren über die Miete bezahlen für 2,- Euro monatlich den digitalen Anschluss an. Super!
Dann hab' ich ja hier leichtes Spiel, sollten sie wirklich in 15 Monaten immer noch 30,- Euro monatlich verlagen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Viel Auswahl gibt es auch nicht, diese drei sind die, die es nicht nur in 2-3 Shops gibt: Technisat Cablestar HD2 (4098/3733) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder TechnoTrend TT-budget C-1501 CI | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI (10559) | Geizhals.at Deutschland alle für PCI



Die werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen.
Tausend Dank Herbboy.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Für die privaten Sender brauchst Du ne Smartcard UND ein CI-Modul, da kommt die Karte rein. Für die 2€ kriegst Du dann die Smartcard, aber das Modul kostet extra, wenn Du es nicht selber kaufst.

Die privaten sind dann aber nicht dieses HD Plus, von dem Du vlt. gehört hast - die privaten sind also nicht in HD, aber trotzdem um Welten besser als analog.


Und wenn Dein Vertrag mit dem Internet ausläuft: vlt gibt es ja DANN sowieso das Ganze für weniger als 30€ auf Nachfrage, so dass Du doch dabei bleibst.


----------



## dirikus (26. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Ich versteh's nicht. Die Smartcard bekomme ich doch in dem Moment, wo ich bei Unitymedia Digital-Tv bestelle! Oder nicht?
Das CI-Modul ist doch bei den o.g. TV-Karten mit dabei! Oder hab' ich das falsch verstanden?

Sorry, aber entweder bin ich mit 30 Jahren nicht mehr in der Lage der ganzen Technik Herr zu werden, oder die Technik entwickelt einfach zu schnell um mal ein Jahr Pause davon zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Nein, bei der DVB-C-Karte ist nur ein Zusatzteil dabei, auf dem ein CI-*SLOT* drauf ist (so einen Slot haben auch LCD-TVs). In den Slot kommt ein CI-*MODUL* rein, und in das Modul kommt vorher die Smartcard. 

Denn CI-Module gibt je nach Kabel-TV-Anbieter und Nutzung unterschiedliche, das hängt von der Art der Smartcard ab, welches Modul man braucht - daher gibt es nicht einfach einen "SmartcardSlot" bei TV-Karten oder LCDs, sondern den CI-Slot, damit man da wiederum ein passendes CI-Modul verwenden kann. So ein Modul kostet normalerweise mind 60€. Das wäre dann ein Megaschnäppchen, wenn eine TV-Karte inkl. CI-Modul nur 50€ kosten würde. 

Der CI-Slot ist bei TV-Karten vermutlich separat mitgeliefert aus Platzgründen oder auch, weil nicht unbedingt jeder den CI-Slot braucht. zB bei Kabel BW oder bei mir in Köln über NetCologne kriegst Du auch ohne Aufpreis alle Sender digital, die auch analog kostenfrei sind. D.h. man braucht keine Smartcard, also auch kein CI-Modul und somit auch keinen CI-Slot, so dass man das Slotblech mit dem CI-Slot weglassen kann.


ps: bin 37


----------



## dirikus (27. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Hey, ich glaub‘ ich hab’s jetzt verstanden.

  Für meinen PC brauche ich also eine TV-Karte (DVB-C).
  Wenn ich mich mit den öffentlich rechtlichen zufrieden gebe war’s das.

  Lege ich Wert auf die privaten wie RTL, Sat1 und Co dann brauche ich zusätzlich zur TV-Karte noch einen CI-Slot.
  Und in den CI-Slot muss dann ein separates CI-Modul in welches die Smartcard des Kabelanbieters kommt. (Irre)

  Die Alternative „LCD-TV mit CI-Slot“ wäre dann der Ersatz für die TV-Karte.
  Aber auch hier brauche ich noch das CI-Modul und die Smartcard. Richtig?

  Jetzt mal anders gefragt: Ich bekomme von Unitymedia einen Digitalreceiver. Hier sollte die mitgelieferte Smartcard ja passen.
  Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Receiver an den PC anzuschließen? Dann würden TV-Karte und CI-Modul wegfallen.

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber das Thema ist ja doch etwas umfangreicher als ich dachte.
Markus


----------



## onslaught (27. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



> Jetzt mal anders gefragt: Ich bekomme von Unitymedia einen Digitalreceiver. Hier sollte die mitgelieferte Smartcard ja passen.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Receiver an den PC anzuschließen? Dann würden TV-Karte und CI-Modul wegfallen.


Wenn du eine Grafikkarte mit -Video/IN hast müsste es gehn. Die Schnittstellen müssen halt noch passen, S-VHS in der Regel.


----------



## dirikus (27. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



onslaught schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Grafikkarte mit -Video/IN hast müsste es gehn. Die Schnittstellen müssen halt noch passen, S-VHS in der Regel.


 Schade. 2 mal DVI und 1 mal Mini-HDMI


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



dirikus schrieb:


> Die Alternative „LCD-TV mit CI-Slot“ wäre dann der Ersatz für die TV-Karte.
> Aber auch hier brauche ich noch das CI-Modul und die Smartcard. Richtig?


 Genau. 



> Jetzt mal anders gefragt: Ich bekomme von Unitymedia einen Digitalreceiver. Hier sollte die mitgelieferte Smartcard ja passen.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Receiver an den PC anzuschließen? Dann würden TV-Karte und CI-Modul wegfallen.


 wieso bekommst Du einen DigitalReceiver? Ist das in dem Internetpaket mit dabei? Dann würde ich mal fragen, ob Du nicht statt des Receivers ein CI-Modul bekommen kannst.

GÜNSTIGE Karten Bild-Eingänge mit einer annehmbaren Qualität gibt es aber meines WIssens eh nicht. Das wäre dann nur so was wie SVHS, und dann kannst Du auch direkt einfach per TV-Karte analog schauen...


----------



## Sixxer (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



dirikus schrieb:


> In der Wohnung liegt ein analoger Anschluss


Analog hat sich Ende des Monats eh erledigt.


dirikus schrieb:


> Aber auch hier brauche ich noch das CI-Modul und die Smartcard. Richtig?


CI+ Modul. Das brauchst du. Auf das Plus kommt es an.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CI_Plus
http://www.bluray-disc.de/lexikon/ci-0


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Analog hat sich Ende des Monats eh erledigt.
> CI+ Modul. Das brauchst du. Auf das Plus kommt es an.


 sry, aber das muss ich hier so deutlich sagen, damit nicht manch einer fehlinformier wird: das ist *SCHWACHSINN*!!! Nur das anloge *SATELLITEN*-TV wird ageschaltet, analoges Kabel-TV aber NICHT! Auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit.


----------



## Sixxer (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Ok. Das wußte ich natürlich nicht.
Es ist immer wieder gut das es Besserwissende gibt
Ob das nun Schwachsinn ist sei dahingestellt. Auf jeden kann man es anders formulieren. Gerade von den Mods erwarte ich so etwas.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Das war nicht prsönlich gemeint, aber bei dem Thema muss man es IMHO so drastisch ausdrücken, was ich ja so angekündigt habe, damit die User es auch wahrnehmen    es laufen nämlich auch mancherorts Vermittler für digitale Kabel-TV-Veträge rum, die bewusst lügen und genau DAS behaupten, damit man zu einem neuen Vertrag verführt wird... die sagen dann auch "sie haben ja sicher auch schon die Werbung im Fernsehen gesehen, dass das analoge TV abgeschaltet wird...", obwohl es in der Werbung ebenfalls eindeutig "das analoge SATELLITEN-TV..." heißt... 

Wenn ich nur schreibe "sry, aber das stimmt leider nicht...", geht es evlt. unter...


----------



## Dragonix (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/fo...-c/282054-unitymedia-hd-modul-ci-warnung.html sehr lesenswert...
M.w. (aber da es mich nicht juckt, CI+/HD+ ist der allerletzte Dreck, weiß es also auch nicht genau) würd ich mich bzgl CI+ am PC noch vorher informieren..


----------



## onslaught (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



Herbboy schrieb:


> sry, aber das muss ich hier so deutlich sagen, damit nicht manch einer fehlinformier wird: das ist *SCHWACHSINN*!!! Nur das anloge *SATELLITEN*-TV wird ageschaltet, analoges Kabel-TV aber NICHT! Auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit.


 
Boah  das hab ich bisher auch total mißverstanden. Da wird wieder Geld gescheffelt mit unzureichenden Informationen für das Volk.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*



onslaught schrieb:


> Boah  das hab ich bisher auch total mißverstanden. Da wird wieder Geld gescheffelt mit unzureichenden Informationen für das Volk.


 
An sich wird von den ganzen Sendern und in den Zeitungen überall immer gesagt, dass das analoge Sat-TV abgeschaltet wird - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt und gab dazu Kampagnen und auch Hinweise, dass man eine bestimmte Videotextseite aufrufen soll - bei analogen SAT-Nutzern steht dann da, dass es abgeschaltet wird - beim Rest nicht. Wo wurde denn der Eindruck erweckt, dass allgemein das analog-TV wegkommt? "sogar" bei Saturn steht eindeutig, dass das analoge SAT abgeschaltet wird: Jetzt umrüsten auf digitales Sat-TV


Aber gut, es gibt sogar Leute, die nicht mal wissen, ob sie SAT oder Kabel-TV nutzen...  und so oder so: das Bild ist ja auch deutlich besser, d.h. selbst wenn man fehlinformiert umsteigt, zahlt man halt 100-150€ und hat dann etliche Jahre ein besseres Bild... das wäre zu verschmerzen - jedenfalls sofern man nicht einen kabel-TV-Anbieter hat, bei dem man für lau digital nutzen könnte.


----------



## onslaught (30. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Tja, ich bin halt auch einer von denen die meinen sie wüßten alles besser 
Was ich aber trotzdem nicht verstehe, wo kriegt der Kabelanbieter seine Kanäle/Signale her ? Bei uns im Nachbarort steht ein Gebäude meines Kabelanbieters, Größe einer Doppelgarage, mit 3,4 großen Sat-Schüßeln auf dem Dach. Ich "dachte" hier kommt der Saft rein für 2-3 Gemeinden und wird dann über das Kabel verteilt. Wenn Analog über Sat dann abgeschaltet wird, wie können sie weiterhin analoge Signale durch die Leitung pumpen ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber die TV-Sender senden per SAT soweit ich weiß selber. Also: deren Signale gehen zum Satelliten, und der sendet sie nach unten zurück. 

Ob die Kabelanbieter ihr Signal per Kabel bekommen oder per SAT oder vlt. auch je nach Standort mal so, mal so, das weiß ich nicht - aber falls es per SAT ist: SAT ist eine andere Signalart als Kabel, du weißt ja auch sicher, dass es deswegen separat SAT- und Kabel-Receiver gibt. D.h. das Signal muss so oder so erst umgewandelt werden, und wenn man es eh umwandeln muss, kann man es auch ohne großen Aufwand in analog umwandeln und miteinspeisen. Wenn man das Signal sowieso an einem "knotenpunkt" hat, kann man es eben auch sehr leicht "analog machen". Bei SAT aber ist da AFAIK für das analoge Signal extra ein eigener Satallit in der Luft, der irgendwann extra ersetzt werden müsste, UND man muss vom Boden aus zwei getrennte Signal zu den zwei Satelliten (analog und digital) senden. Bin da aber nicht ganz sicher, ob es wirklich 2 Satelliten sind... aber so oder so: das analoge Senden kostet die Sender in jedem Falle was, und weil SAT-receiver wiederum nicht teuer sind und SAT-TV sowieso kostenfrei, ist es halt für die Betreiber völlig okay, dass die "Kunden" (die ja an sich gar keine sind, weil sie nix zahlen) für 30-40€ nen neuen Receiver kaufen müssen. 

Bei Kabel aber: wegen der Technik ist es nicht nötig, analoges Kabel-TV abzuschalten - man würde kaum was sparen IMHO. Und da Kabel-Receiver deutlich teurer sind als welche für SAT, wäre es ziemlich große Zumutung für die Kunden, die ja auch wirklich zahlen, analog abzuschalten. Bei weitem nicht jeder hat schon nen LCD mit DVB-C-Tuner. Man müsste vermutlich auch jeden Kunden anschreiben, auf eine Abschaltung hinweisen und ein Küdigungsrecht einräumen, und da wäre das Kostenrisiko wohl größer als das, was eine Analogabschaltung einspart ^^


----------



## dirikus (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Threadersteller ist langsam am verzweifeln.
Die erste Karte: Technisat Cable Star HD2 brachte nur Probleme mit sich. Die Treiber ließen sich noch recht schnell installieren. Aber dann ging's los.
Ich entschied' mich nach zwei Wochen, die Karte zurück zu schicken und bestellte mit die Technotrend TT budget C-1501 CI.
Eingebaut, Treiber installiert, Sender gesucht und gefreut, dass ich die öffentlich rechtlichen problemlos schauen konnte.
Dann ging's weiter mit der AlphaCryp Light, bis ich herausfand, dass ich die Classic brauche um die Privaten zu sehen. Also die Light auch wieder zurück geschickt.
Da die Classic inzwischen bei 150,- € liegt und ich gehört habe, dass die bald nicht mehr von Unitymedia unterstützt wird habe ich mir das CAM-Modul direkt von Unitymedia bestellt.

Und trotzdem bekomme ich die Nummer nicht ans Laufen. Die Smartcard habe ich über den Unitymedia Receiver freigeschaltet.
Aber mit meinem PC kann ich nur die öffentlichen sehen. Ich hab' auch keine Idee, wie ich herausfinden kann, woran es liegt.
EPG-Daten bekomme ich auch für die privaten. Aber halt weder Bild noch Ton.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Markus


----------



## Timsu (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Ich wollte das auch erst so ähnlich machen wie du. Doch dann als ich von.den ganzen CI und CAM Ärger gelesen hab, stellte ich mir eine günstige Satschüssel auf den Balkon. Dann hat alles einwandfrei geklappt und man musste sich nicht mehr mit der Verscglüsselung rumärgern. Wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit für dich? So kommst du aufjedenfall günstiger und Stressfreier weg.


----------



## dirikus (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Danke! Streu' noch Salz in die Wunden. 

Ich komme von 'ner SAT-Anlage. Bin jetzt umgezogen und darf keine Schüssel mehr anbringen.
Ich muss also Kabel nutzen. Hatte auch schon an einen Fernseher gedacht, aber das bringt tausend andere Dinge mit sich.
Da wo der hin käme projeziert mein Beamer das Bild von DVD's hin. Also schon mal Grütze. Und dann muss ich entweder 8 m Bild oder 8 m optisches Kabel für den Ton legen.

Ich MUSS also irgendwie mit dem PC und Kabel von Unitymedia fernsehen. Jemand 'ne Idee, wie ich herausfinden kann woran es liegt?
Da ich ja alle Sender finde, muss sich das Problem ja sehr wahrscheinlich auf CI-Schacht, CAM und Smartcard reduzieren, oder?

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Dragonix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Du hast bei denen nicht zufällig ein CI+ CAM [1] gekauft? Könnte durchaus sein, dass das nicht geht (es sollte zwar kompatibel sein, aber ich find dazu kaum was)

Schreib mal so viel Infos dazu wie möglich.. Kannst du in deiner Software irgendwas zum CAM einstellen?

Gruß
Matthias

[1] Unitymedia bietet HD-fähiges CI+ Modul für TV-Geräte


----------



## dirikus (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: DVB-C Karte gesucht / Digital und analog möglich? / NRW / Unitymedia*

Also das CI+ Modul ist direkt von Unitymedia gemietet und sollte auch mit deren Smartcard funktionieren.
Hab' heute nochmal die Hardware untersucht, kann aber keine Fehler beim Einbau und Karteneinschub erkennen.
Hab' auch die software und Treiber nochmal deinstalliert und alles neu installiert. Die Ö.R. laufen, aber die privaten nicht.

Die Karte ist eine Technotrend TT budget C-1501 CI TV-Tunerkarte.

In der Software kann ich bei Hardware einstellen: Hat CI-Modul
Dann gibt es dort noch einen Menüpunkt namens: Conditional Access Modul... Dort ist ein Button "Menü" anklickbar, aber anscheinend ohne Funktion.
Und dann kann ich dort noch einen Code eingeben. Keine Ahnung welchen und wofür der sein soll.

Was mich ein bisschen wundert...
...bei der Vorgängerkarte wo ich zwar nichts schauen konnte hatte ich im Gerätemanager unter den Human Interface Geräten den CI-Einschub. Hier nicht.

Also, bin für alle Tipps dankbar.
Markus


----------

